

Ask HN: Do we have a problem with bad tutorials? - voltagex_

After spending 2 hours on a tutorial that turned out to be completely incorrect, I started wondering if we (the tech community) has a big problem with bad &#x2F; out of date tutorials? The best example I can think of is [insert programming language]&#x27;s database tutorials teaching SQL injection-friendly code by default.<p>The particular example I was stung with was a tutorial on building Linux kernel modules out of tree - the correct answer is to use make modules SUBDIRS=&#x2F;module&#x2F;path and <i>not</i> to hack Makefiles
======
johnny22
i'd say at least PHP has a problem with bad tutorials. Moreso than most other
topics i've looked up.

